# For Sale?



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

does any one have any leg traps they would like to sell


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Post up a want ad on the classifieds page. It gets a lot more traffic than the trapping forum.

Maybe specify what your looking for too. Coils, longs, sizes, etc.


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

i've got some Duke #2 cs that i wouldn't mind parting with. i have 4 or 5 of them, been used once, no dye or wax.


----------



## Tylo (Mar 14, 2009)

how much are u asking


----------



## moneyshot27 (Jan 13, 2009)

25 + shipping for the lot. there are 5 of them.


----------

